# My Puppy is now 7 months old...how long should I be walking her?



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

How many minutes/hours


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

i think your pretty good to go nuts, my pup just turned 7 months too. walk her untill shes tired IMO.

i walk him 2 times a day, and its around 2.5-3 miles each time. takes us around 45 minutes ( depending on how many neighbors stop us to say " OMG!!!! look how big he's getting!! )

me personally, still dont like taking him running with me on my bike. but he gets a good 30 minutes a HARD fetch where he sprints as fast as he can for about 250 feet.

i feel fetch is safer.short bursts of sprinting and he's pushing himself, not me pushing him. he loves when i take him on the bike, but im just afriad of hurting him running too hard consistantly for too long of a time.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Miss V just turned 8 ms old and she gets around 4 hours of exercise/play a day. Sometimes more sometimes a little less. I play fetch with her 3 times a day and 3 times a week we do flyball. I work her on some agility stuff low jumps and tunnels mainly. Plus she gets to run with the other dogs. 

I would say that you could walk your pup 2-4 miles a day.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah stay away from running the dog but walking is fine. At 7 months dogs are still really growing. I wait till 10 months before I start really running a dog hard even then start small and build up stamina by the time the dog is 11-12 months old you are good to go.


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

i agree with luoozer, Delilah is 6 months old and i walk her until she is tired... my walks with her are about 2 miles a day. when my boy, Tebow, turned 10 months he was a beast and walking wasn't enough for him so we got him into weight pulling. he loves it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

My_Bullys_Keeper said:


> when my boy, Tebow, turned 10 months he was a beast and walking wasn't enough for him so we got him into weight pulling. he loves it.


Is that for Tim Tebow National Champions University of Florida Tim Tebow. If it is great name for a dog, if not Still great name for a dog.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Is that for Tim Tebow National Champions University of Florida Tim Tebow. If it is great name for a dog, if not Still great name for a dog.:clap::clap::clap:


actually, yes it is! lol tim tebow is a beast and tebow was the pick of the litter. his father is 104lbs, his mother is 103 lbs, and his grandmother is 105 lbs so we figured he was going to be a beast too and that tebow was the perfect name for him! lol go gators!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Right on Go Gators even though I live in Michigan. GO GATORS:clap:


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, smart people pull for the gators. lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I walk my 10 month old puppy for about 2 miles or so, about 1 hour. Although walking the pup us great, I think the best training for a puppy are puppy games, fetch, tug, fly ball, flirt pole etc, once the dog is mature then you should start harder training like running and weight pulling, JMO.


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

i think it depends on the dog mostly. when i started tebow on weight pulling i got him used to the harness then just put the sled, then 20lbs, then 50lbs.. but it wasn't even affecting him he was running with it behind him like there was nothing there. so now he's up to about 200lbs and he still kinda trots along with it. lol


----------



## ranger (Apr 26, 2010)

While walking my boy on his daily 2 mile walk, I was approached by a lady that asked me how old my boy was, I replied he just turned 6 months. She stated that she always notice me walking my boy daily, she then went on to say "that you are probably going to tell me to go to hell, but you should not be walking your puppy no more than 15 minutes daily. I replied that would be fine if my boy was a poodle or a similar breed but for pit bulls daily 2 mile walks are fine at his age. She then went on to say that she raises Rottweilers and that she was sure I was overdoing it. I then told her to do some research on pit bulls and she will discover what I am saying.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

People should mind their onw business. If you didn't ask her for her opinion she shouldn't have offered. this is a very active breed and needs not only phyiscal exercise but mental exercie too.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hah. 15 min walks. That's just getting warmed up!

I'd say a couple or more hours. Depending on how much energy your dog has.


----------



## Reagan3/22 (May 22, 2010)

How about a 16 week old puppy? Is 2-3 miles okay for that age?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

At 16 weeks, I dont know about 1-2 miles, but just keep an eye on your dog, you'll know when he starts to get tired and it's time to start heading home.
Best way you can gauge how much energy your dog will have is to start walking around the block only. That way, you're never more than a few blocks walk from home if your pup starts to seem tired. When he/she starts to lag behind you more than usual, it's time to slow the pace, praise the pup, and then head home.
Sometimes, if I get too far away from home, we will just stop and have a rest on the sidewalk. The passing cars help me train him to focus on me rather than distractions, and I get a nice, long nap out of him when I get home.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

15 min walks my pup would give me the what hell was that look,ypur playing right


----------

